# Critical Skills Visa- extension or renewal list of documents?



## bontebok (Aug 12, 2016)

Hello wise ones,

Reading conflicting information on what to submit once one has obtained an employment contract within the first 12 months of a CSV that has been issued for 5 years....... Is it the short list of documents under the Extension category, or the long list of documents under the Renewal category?

Keen to hear what other people submitted for successful outcomes.

Cheers all


----------

